# identify trype of acara ?



## fishyink (Mar 24, 2006)

doese anyone no what type of acara i got ? or if ther acaras at all, and i think these 2 are males because they are alot more colorfull than the other 2 i have (4 in total), im going to work on getting some pictures on what i think are femals for confirmation to put up aswell


__
https://flic.kr/p/4659236465


__
https://flic.kr/p/4659242087

tried putting image tags around the ure but didnt show the image


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

That is what is commonly known as a 'green terror', though there are other strains and closely related species that are also commonly known as a 'green terror'. Yours is the white trimmed strain of Andinoacara sp. "goldsaum", sometimes called a " whitesaum". Whether pocessing a white, orange or gold colored fin trim, this is by far the most common 'green terror' in the hobby.

Some might refer to your fish as a 'silversaum', though that really does confuse things as a very closely related species, Andinoacara stalsbergi, usually goes by the name 'silver seam' or 'silver saum'. Your fish is most definately not A. stalsbergi, as that fish has a much different scale pattern, that your fish clearly does not pocess.


----------



## fishyink (Mar 24, 2006)

thanks for clearing that up for me bernie, those 2 green terrors would be male ? they both seem to have a lot of color and the long top fin, ill go take some photos of the femals to compare.


----------



## fishyink (Mar 24, 2006)

i think these 2 are females, as they have a short rounded top fin and less colouration ?


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

Yes, the first 2 links are pictures of males, but the last 2 links do not work, so I can't say for sure. But yes, less color and round fin tips are traits more typical of females. Also body shape is different between male and female, at least once mature enough.


----------



## fishyink (Mar 24, 2006)

http://img514.imageshack.us/i/dsc0030u.jpg/
http://img684.imageshack.us/i/dsc0012vg.jpg/

fixed the links


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

fishyink said:


> http://img514.imageshack.us/i/dsc0030u.jpg/
> http://img684.imageshack.us/i/dsc0012vg.jpg/
> 
> fixed the links


The first of these links is more then likely a female. It has the body shape and coloration of a female. Although, there is always the chance that it is an imature, and as of yet, undeveloped male, though I sort of doubt it.

The second of these links apears to be a male. Though I couldn't say that with certainty, like I could with the first 2 links, in all probablity it is male as it has a body shape and coloration more typical of a male.

Even though the trait is somewhat more common on males, The length of the anal and dorsal fin points are seldom a reliable way to sex CA/SA cichlids. True, when looking at a group of immature CA/SA cichlids, sometimes a few males will be the first to develope long fin tips, though I wouldn't rely on that solely. Sometimes the tips develope further on after the fish matures more. Or they can get bitten off by another fish and may or may not grow back long.


----------



## fishyink (Mar 24, 2006)

i got the 4 fish all at the same time, these 2 grew faster than the other 2

so if i read this right

so these 2 are males ?



> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4659236465/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... otostream/


and these 2 are females ? maybe a femal and male ?


> http://img514.imageshack.us/i/dsc0030u.jpg/
> http://img684.imageshack.us/i/dsc0012vg.jpg/


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

No, most likely 3 males and 1 female. img514 is most likely female. img684 is most likely male. But these are young and immature fish and I am not quite as certain of their sex as I am of the 1st 2 images.

With a lot of SA/CA cichlids , a few males are the first to indicate their sex. The rest of the group you can not be too sure, as an immature and undeveloped male may not apear to be any different then a female.


----------



## kuhliLoachFan (May 30, 2010)

Gorgeous fish.  Good luck with them.

W


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

I can't identify the trype of the acara but it's a green terror. Aequidens sp.


----------

